# Turkey call collectors,any one want to trade calls for ?????



## tjz123 (Oct 9, 2004)

I have an extensive collection of box calls. The ones in my photo album http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... er_id=3798 are not up for trade but I have many others. If anyone is interested in trading I will post a different album with photos of some I might be willing to trade for other calls or whatever else you might want to trade. I'm an avid hunter and collect almost anything outdoors related. These are not cheap factory-made calls as I collect mostly signed, dated, numbered, custom-made calls that you will never find at Walmart, Gander Mountain or Cabelas. I have a few extra made by Allen Bailley, among other call makers. I use one of Allen's calls for hunting and I won't trade that one. These are true collector items and are in mint condition, never hunted with and have been kept on the shelf. Post on here and let me know if you are interested or just want to compare notes/calls, etc.


----------

